# Das richtige Kinderfahrrad auswählen kennt jemand einen guten Vergleichstest?



## Macjackson (10. März 2019)

Hallo, ich möchte für meine Kleine dieses Jahr ein neues Rad kaufen sie hat die richtige Größe für einen 20" Rahmen. Zur Auswahl stehen WOOMBIKE, ISLABIKE, KANIABIKE und KU bike.

Auf 12 Zoll hatte sie ein Specialized HotRock. Das war meiner Ansicht nach für die Tonne. Sieht zwar schön aus aber im Handling war es doof. Das habe ich daran gemerkt, dass sie sich immer einen abgebrochen hat, als sie mit dem Ding rumgefahren ist. Wir waren dann beim Fahrradhändler und haben sie mal auf ein WOOMBIKE gesetzt und siehe da, die ist auf einmal gefahren, als hätte sie nie etwas anderes gemacht. Als 14" hatte sie nun ein KUbike mit Nabenschaltung von Freunden, damit kommt sie auch sehr gut zurecht und es ist ein sehr schönes Fahrrad. Nun stehe ich vor der Frage, was ich jetzt kaufen soll. Ich tendiere ja sehr stark zum WOOMBIKE. Aber die anderen oben genannten Marken scheinen auch sehr gute Kinderfahrräder zu produzieren. Jetzt habe ich einen Vergleichstests gesucht. Komischerweise habe ich aber nur welche gefunden, in denen diese Marken so gut wie überhaupt nicht auftauchen sondern nur Puky und irgendwelche von denen ich noch nie etwas gehört habe. Puky fällt übrigens ganz raus. Ich persönlich finde die pottenhäßlich.

1.) Kennt jemand einen guten Vergleichstest, in dem wenigstens einige dieser Marken nach sinnvollen Kriterien verglichen werden?

2.) Hatte jemand von euch eventuell unterschiedliche Räder dieser Marken in Gebrauch und kann etwas zu den Vor- und Nachteilen (Ergonomie, Schaltsystem etc.) berichten?

Vielen Dank und Viele Grüße


----------



## tobichzh (10. März 2019)

Das sind alles gute Firmen mit sehr guten Kinderrädern.
Dass es jetzt so viel Auswahl in dem Bereich gibt ist ein relativ neues Phänomen.
Als ich das erste gute Rad suchte konnte man (ich meine bei Stiftung Warentest) noch lesen, dass wichtigste sei für Kinder die Farbe.
Kann gut sein, dass die Vergleichstests, die Du suchst, über diesen Schwachsinn nie hinaus gekommen sind.

Ich hatte Islabikes (zwei gebrauchte 16"), Kania/Pyro 20" und KuBikes 20" und mit denen kannst Du nichts falsch machen.
Mir gefällt KuBikes am besten, weil sich da für sehr fairen Aufpreis für mich sehr sinnvolle Optionen auswählen lassen.
Aber wenn Du das nicht brauchst sind Pyro und Islabikes absolut ebenbürtig.
Ausserdem haben mich die KuBikes Brüder super am Telefon  beraten.

Den überblick https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de hast Du ja sicher bereits entdeckt.
Vielleicht erstmal selber gucken und dann mit konkreten Fragen zurückkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Macjackson (10. März 2019)

tobichzh schrieb:


> Kann gut sein, dass die Vergleichstests, die Du suchst, über diesen Schwachsinn nie hinaus gekommen sind.



Da hast du recht, sind sie anscheinend wirklich nicht.



tobichzh schrieb:


> Ich hatte Islabikes (zwei gebrauchte 16", Kania/Pyro 20" und KuBikes 20") und mit denen kannst Du nichts falsch machen.
> Mir gefällt KuBikes am besten, weil sich da für sehr fairen Aufpreis für mich sehr sinnvolle Optionen auswählen lassen.
> Aber wenn Du das nicht brauchst sind Pyro und Islabikes absolut ebenbürtig.
> Ausserdem haben mich die KuBikes Brüder super die am Telefon  beraten.



Das habe ich auch von den Freunden gehört, von denen ich das Fahrrad hatte. Die hatten z.B. auf Anraten optional die Nabenschaltung verbauen lassen, was ich für die Größe von 14" als absolut gut empfinde, da sich das Kind hierdurch voll aufs Fahren konzentrieren kann.



tobichzh schrieb:


> Vielleicht erstmal selber gucken und dann mit konkreten Fragen zurückkommen?



Selbst geschaut habe ich ja schon, aber wenn man die einzelnen Herstellerseiten besucht wird man da ja nur zum Teil schlau, die preisen ihre Räder natürlich an wie sich das gehört. Was mir fehlt ist ein grober Gesamtüberblick nach bestimmten Kategorien um die Räder und evtl. den Service auch mal vergleichen zu können. Ich hatte halt gehofft, dass da evtl. jemand so einen sinnvollen Vergleichstest mal irgendwo gesehen bzw. gelesen hat. Oder einen Test mit Kindern selbst, wo mal getestet wird, wie gut und wie schnell sich das Kind mit dem Rad zurechtgefunden hat.

Egal, ich schreib mal an die Bike Redaktion und gebe denen mal einen Tipp, dass man sowas evtl. auch mal machen könnte. Vielleicht bringt es ja was. Fände ich auch sinnvoller als Themen wie "21 Lenker im Bruchtest".


----------



## carlgustav_1 (10. März 2019)

Hier steht ein feuerwehrrotes 20" Hot Pepper im Keller, die jüngste ist gerade auf 24" umgestiegen. Qualitativ und gewichtsmäßig auf Augenhöhe mit den genannten Marken, Importeur hat leider vor ein, zwei Jahren das Handtuch geschmissen. 8Gang Shimano Kettenschaltung, Straßenausstattung (Schutzbleche, Ständer, Licht + Nabendynamo). Wenig Gebrauchsspuren, technisch top. Raum Rhein-Main. Falls interessant, gibts gerne mehr Infos / Bilder.


----------



## tobichzh (10. März 2019)

Bei unserem Kania 20" war der Schaltzug schlecht verbaut und von meiner Tochter praktisch nicht zu bedienen.
Das war zwar einfach zu richten, aber natürlich trotzdem ärgerlich.
Wir waren wegen einer Radtour unter Zeitdruck und ich habe daher bei mehreren Händlern nach einem vorrätigen Kania gesucht.
Einer dieser Händler hat ziemlich geschimpft, dass die immer schlecht vormontiert wären.
Das ist aber Jahre her und ähnliches habe ich nie wieder gehört.


----------



## Macjackson (10. März 2019)

carlgustav_1 schrieb:


> Hier steht ein feuerwehrrotes 20" Hot Pepper im Keller, die jüngste ist gerade auf 24" umgestiegen. Qualitativ und gewichtsmäßig auf Augenhöhe mit den genannten Marken, Importeur hat leider vor ein, zwei Jahren das Handtuch geschmissen. 8Gang Shimano Kettenschaltung, Straßenausstattung (Schutzbleche, Ständer, Licht + Nabendynamo). Wenig Gebrauchsspuren, technisch top. Raum Rhein-Main. Falls interessant, gibts gerne mehr Infos / Bilder.



Danke für das Angebot, aber ich möchte dann doch eher eine neutrale Farbe, weil der Zweite, ein Junge, den Hobel dann auch noch nutzen soll, wenn ich dafür schon ca. 450,- Euro ausgebe.


----------



## carlgustav_1 (10. März 2019)

okay, wusste jetzt nicht, das Rot keine "Jungsfarbe" ist :-D (davon ab, 450€ hätte ich jetzt auch nicht verlangt...) Aber wie auch immer, das Ding geht eh demnächst in den Bikemarkt hier. Dann viel Spass bei der weiteren Suche... ;-)


----------



## tobichzh (10. März 2019)

Macjackson schrieb:


> Danke für das Angebot, aber ich möchte dann doch eher eine neutrale Farbe



Also ist die Farbe doch das wichtigste Kriterium ;-)

Die jeweils schon sehr gebrauchten Isla 16" meiner Kinder haben optisch nicht viel her gemacht.
Aber darüber waren die Kinder erhaben: Sie wussten ganz genau, dass sie leicht und gut sind und das die meisten Kinder ihr Rad nicht die Kellertreppe hochtragen können. Ich denke (bin aber nicht ganz sicher) mein Sohn hätte selbst lila selbstbewusst gefahren.


----------



## Macjackson (10. März 2019)

Irgendwie habe ich geahnt, dass dieser Einwand kommt wenn ich das schreibe.  Farblich geht es auch weniger um die Befindlichkeiten vom Kind und mehr um die Befindlichkeiten vom Papa. Wenn es nach meiner Tochter gegangen wäre, hätten wir z.B. nun eine quietschrosa Rutsche am Spielgerät in unserem Garten. Da hätte ich nach zwei Wochen Augenkrebs bekommen. Zudem denke/ hoffe ich, dass eine neutrale Farbe auch beim Wiederverkauf eine Rolle spielen könnte.

Ich habe jetzt auf jeden Fall mal eine Bitte an die Bike Redaktion geschrieben, dieses Thema mal aufzugreifen. Eventuell wird sie ja erhört.


----------



## giant_r (10. März 2019)

im bike heft 5/2019 gibt es ein Special für touren mit kindern und auch ein paar berichte zu kinderbikes. zumindest meine ich das letzte woche beim durchblättern gelesen zu haben. die tests in früheren bike- heften fand ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so wahnsinnig ueberzeugen, da es auch hier unterschiedliche ansprüche gibt.
zb. ist ein commeçal mehr mountainbike als ein isla, wiegt aber auch mehr. beides sind aber eben kinderräder...und sportgerät.


----------



## Macjackson (10. März 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> im bike heft 5/2019 gibt es ein Special für touren mit kindern und auch ein paar berichte zu kinderbikes. zumindest meine ich das letzte woche beim durchblättern gelesen zu haben. die tests in früheren bike- heften fand ich aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so wahnsinnig ueberzeugen, da es auch hier unterschiedliche ansprüche gibt.
> zb. ist ein commeçal mehr mountainbike als ein isla, wiegt aber auch mehr. beides sind aber eben kinderräder...und sportgerät.



Da gebe ich dir recht, genau das erwarte ich ja von einem sinnvollem Testdesign. Es gibt ja Oberkategorien wie Verarbeitungsqualität, Ergonomie, Handling etc. die für alle Räder gleich sind. Zusätzlich könnte man ja Sachen wie Alltagstauglichkeit und ggf. mögliche Einsatzbereiche erörtern. So könnte man sich ein Bild machen ob das Rad den individuellen Ansprüchen die man daran stellt auch entspricht. Mal plakativ gesagt, was nützt es mir wenn ich für meine 6 jährige Tochter ein Rad kaufe welches sich super für Trails eignet aber für normale Radtouren oder den Schulweg total ungeeignet ist. Das so ein Test natürlich nicht alles abgrasen kann ist auch klar aber zumindest hilfreich fände ich das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. März 2019)

Macjackson schrieb:


> . Mal plakativ gesagt, was nützt es mir wenn ich für meine 6 jährige Tochter ein Rad kaufe welches sich super für Trails eignet aber für normale Radtouren oder den Schulweg total ungeeignet ist. Das so ein Test natürlich nicht alles abgrasen kann ist auch klar aber zumindest hilfreich fände ich das schon.



Aus eigener Erfahrung, das bo20 z.b. ist eher ein traillastiges Sportgerät und auch nicht ganz leicht, wurde von meiner Tochter aber auch auf Touren bis 30km mit Spass gefahren(da hat sicherlich die 10fach Schaltung mit ordentlicher abdeckung einen großen Anteil drann.. Und ermöglichte ihr auch selbst e-biker stehen zu lassen... Und auch Schulweg ist kein Problem gewesen, da ich eh kein Freund von Rucksack auf dem Gepäckträger bin... Stichwort ungünstiger Schwerpunkt... 
Sie hatte auch noch ein Specialized hotrock( als Kita Rad) das eine deutlich eingeschränkter Gangauswahl sowohl nach oben als auch nach unten hatte. Für den Zweck im Kita Parkareal zu fahren ausreichend auf Tour nicht zuletzt durch die deutlich mehr Handkraft brauchenden v-brakes, unbeliebt! 

Mittlerweile fährt sie ein leichteres 24" Cube mit einer 2x10 Schaltung .... Das vordere Ritzel wird quasi vor der Tour (je nach erwarteten Gelände/steigung) aus gewählt und kaum gewechselt. Auf dem Rad macht ihr das e-biker jagen oder besser abhängen noch mehr Spass... Ist sie sowohl auf trails also auch in WIBE mit Spass gefahren und fährt es immer noch... da 2. Klasse darf sie eh noch nicht alleine mit den Rad zur schule fahren...(für den Zweck gibt es irgendwann eine günstige Stadt/Schulschlampe) Wird aber hin und wieder mit dem Rad dort nach der schule  abgeholt, und das ist mit vernünftig  sitzenden Rucksack auch überhaupt kein Problem... 

Ich würde gerade wenn längere Touren gefahren werden sollen aus den Erfahrungen heraus nichts ohne hydraulische Scheibenbremsen kaufen. Und ja nach kurzem üben kommen die Kids damit super zu Recht ohne sich zu überschlagen... 

Aktuell gab es vom Pressedienst Fahrrad eine Bericht, der mir von Pucky gesponsert schien .. von wegen Vorteile von Rücktritt und so...  Schaltung unnötig .. usw...  
Als 16" hatte sie ein KU Bike und das fährt mittlerweile ihr kleiner Bruder ... Würde ich ebenfalls wieder anschaffen....


----------



## tobichzh (10. März 2019)

Ich finde die von Dir angepeilten Räder sind alles sehr gute Alltagsräder.
Wenn Du mehr planst finde ich die Federgabel zumindest als Option auch bei 20" sinnvoll.
Breite Reifen, ggf. hohe Übersetzung und ja, die Bremsen sind auch wichtig:
Mein Sohn muss mit dem 20" Rad beim "Downhill" oft Pause machen, um die Handgelenke auszuschütteln.

Ich fand die Schaltung per Drehgriff nicht so gut, die damit möglichen Riesen Schritte sind eher unsauber.
Ausserdem kann man nicht so gut Tipps geben ("zweimal unten/Daumen"): Kinder sind oft schaltfaul und müssen das lernen.

Wenn Dein Kind früh auf ein Rad mit guter Schaltung geht, vielleicht erstmal den höchsten Gang blockieren.
Meine Tochter hat auf der ersten Radtour auf dem vielbefahrenen Bodenseeradweg reihenweise in (mir) atemraubender Geschwindigkeit Erwachsene überholt.
Sicher nur eine ganz kurz Phase, aber da war mir das Rad für Ihre "Radreife" klar zu schnell...


----------



## Macjackson (10. März 2019)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerade wenn längere Touren gefahren werden sollen aus den Erfahrungen heraus nichts ohne hydraulische Scheibenbremsen kaufen.
> 
> Aktuell gab es vom Pressedienst Fahrrad eine Bericht, der mir von Pucky gesponsert schien .. von wegen Vorteile von Rücktritt und so...  Schaltung unnötig .. usw...
> Als 16" hatte sie ein KU Bike und das fährt mittlerweile ihr kleiner Bruder ... Würde ich ebenfalls wieder anschaffen....



Ja, das sehe ich genauso. Mein größter Fehlkauf war das 12" Specialized HotRock mit Rücktritt, Vorderradbremse und BMX Geometrie. Die saß auf dem Ding drauf wie ein Affe aufn Schleifstein, ist mit den Rücktritt kaum klargekommen und hat, weil sie es vom Laufrad kannte, eher mit den Füßen gebremst. Die Vorderradbremse war für die kleinen Hände überhaupt nicht ausgelegt. Bei den Scheibenbremsen weiß ich nicht, ich glaube es kommt auch auf die Qualität Bremse und der Bremshebel an sich an. Das KU Bike was wir jetzt haben oder auch das WOOM, welches sie mal im Geschäft ausprobiert hatte, hat super funktioniert obwohl es V-Brakes hatte. Daher tendiere ich zu einer dieser beiden Marken. Mit dem KU haben wir auch schon größere Touren gemacht und da gabs keine großen Probleme. Schaltung finde ich auch wichtig, erstens gewöhnen die sich da auch gleich daran und zweitens ist es natürlich, wenn sie es denn hinkriegen, auch möglich den Anspruch an die gefahrenen Touren langsam zu erhöhen.


----------



## Macjackson (10. März 2019)

tobichzh schrieb:


> Ich finde die von Dir angepeilten Räder sind alles sehr gute Alltagsräder.
> Wenn Du mehr planst finde ich die Federgabel zumindest als Option auch bei 20" sinnvoll.
> Breite Reifen, ggf. hohe Übersetzung und ja, die Bremsen sind auch wichtig:
> Mein Sohn muss mit dem 20" Rad beim "Downhill" oft Pause machen, um die Handgelenke auszuschütteln.
> ...



Das Rad muß zu allererst alltagsfähig sein und ein paar normale Touren mitmachen. Groß Gelände habe ich mit ihr noch nicht vor, zumindest kein Gelände das eine Federgabel rechtfertigen würde. Bei der Schaltung sprichst du natürlich was an, wo ich mir eben auch noch nicht so sicher bin. Die WOOMs haben z.B. Gripshift. Das ist eben eine Sache, bei der ich mich frage, wie das Handling im Endeffekt für ein Kind ist. Besteht z.B. die Gefahr, wenn sie mal etwas bergauf fährt, dass sie dann ungewollt schaltet wenn sie die Griffe etwas mehr belastet etc. Daher tendiere ich auch eher zu einer normalen Schaltung. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich mir da zuviel Gedanken mache und die Hersteller der WOOM Bikes so etwas mit bedacht haben.


----------



## tobichzh (10. März 2019)

Macjackson schrieb:


> Bei den Scheibenbremsen weiß ich nicht, ich glaube es kommt auch auf die Qualität Bremse und der Bremshebel an sich an. Das KU Bike was wir jetzt haben oder auch das WOOM, welches sie mal im Geschäft ausprobiert hatte, hat super funktioniert obwohl es V-Brakes hatte.



Mein Sohn ist letzte Saison regelmässig 2000-3000 Tiefenmeter (also mit Bahn hoch) pro Tag gefahren - mit Kubik 20" V-Brake und nachgerüsteter Federgabel.
Geht problemlos, ausser das die Hände schneller als alles andere müde werden. (Nur) wenn Du sowas vor hast wären Scheibenbremsen besser.
Und natürlich brauchen die meisten Kinder beim 20" keine Federgabel.


----------



## carlgustav_1 (10. März 2019)

Macjackson schrieb:


> Gripshift. Das ist eben eine Sache, bei der ich mich frage, wie das Handling im Endeffekt für ein Kind ist.



Ich habe hier Sram X5 mit 8fach Gripshift (Isla) sowie 7fach bzw. 8fach Shimano RevoShift im Einsatz mit den Lütten. Shimano wird problemlos bedient, bei Sram musste ich etwas tricksen (optimierte Zugverlegung, extra Schicht Moosgummi um den Schalt-Drehring) damit Madame damit klarkam. Ich bin mir sicher, mit etwas Übung hätten sie auch Trigger kapiert, aber was solls?!

Am Kinder-Alltagsrad halte ich Scheibenbremsen und Federgabel für Ballast, am Sportgerät können sie sinnvoll sein.

Da die Kids in dem Alter kaum allein in den Bikepark gehen (oder?!) hängt es letztlich von dir selber ab, wie sinnvoll ein reinrassiges Sport MTB für die Kleinen ist - hat ja auch alles seinen Preis... klar, ich finde so ein 24er Vpace auch cool, aber es wäre bei uns sowas von überflüssig... sollte man letztlich individuell beurteilen können. Mit einem Isla Beinn würde ich wiederum nicht unbedingt auf Trails gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (10. März 2019)

Macjackson schrieb:


> Ja, das sehe ich genauso. Mein größter Fehlkauf war das 12" Specialized HotRock mit Rücktritt, Vorderradbremse und BMX Geometrie. Die saß auf dem Ding drauf wie ein Affe aufn Schleifstein, ist mit den Rücktritt kaum klargekommen und hat, weil sie es vom Laufrad kannte, eher mit den Füßen gebremst. Die Vorderradbremse war für die kleinen Hände überhaupt nicht ausgelegt. Bei den Scheibenbremsen weiß ich nicht, ich glaube es kommt auch auf die Qualität Bremse und der Bremshebel an sich an. Das KU Bike was wir jetzt haben oder auch das WOOM, welches sie mal im Geschäft ausprobiert hatte, hat super funktioniert obwohl es V-Brakes hatte. Daher tendiere ich zu einer dieser beiden Marken. Mit dem KU haben wir auch schon größere Touren gemacht und da gabs keine großen Probleme. Schaltung finde ich auch wichtig, erstens gewöhnen die sich da auch gleich daran und zweitens ist es natürlich, wenn sie es denn hinkriegen, auch möglich den Anspruch an die gefahrenen Touren langsam zu erhöhen.


Klar bremst auch eine v Brake mit zunehmender Tourlänge( wir sprechen hier von 15-20km aufwärts) hatten wir immer das Thema meine Hände tun mir weh! Seit den Scheibenbremsen ist das kein Thema mehr... Die an den üblichen höherwertigen Verdächtigen verbauten bremsen sind Kinderhand kompatibel! Das sollte dir keine Sorgen bereiten!
Meine hat erst die gripshift auf dem Bo gehabt und hatte Probleme sich auf die bedienkräfte einzustellen bzw die Hand soweit zu lösen das sie diese drehen konnte. Als das klappte was das schalten und ansagen kein Problem .. auf dich zu von die weg drehen....
Der Umstieg auf Trigger klappte problemlos...


----------



## delphi1507 (10. März 2019)

tobichzh schrieb:


> Mein Sohn ist letzte Saison regelmässig 2000-3000 Tiefenmeter (also mit Bahn hoch) pro Tag gefahren - mit Kubik 20" V-Brake und nachgerüsteter Federgabel.
> Geht problemlos, ausser das die Hände schneller als alles andere müde werden. (Nur) wenn Du sowas vor hast wären Scheibenbremsen besser.
> Und natürlich brauchen die meisten Kinder beim 20" keine Federgabel.


Sorry aber das Handkraft Problem hatte meine auch auf Ebenen Strecken... Nicht jedes Kind ist gleich .  Mein Sohn hat da auch deutlich weniger Probleme als meine Tochter was die Handkraft angeht .


----------



## delphi1507 (10. März 2019)

Macjackson schrieb:


> Das ist eben eine Sache, bei der ich mich frage, wie das Handling im Endeffekt für ein Kind ist. Besteht z.B. die Gefahr, wenn sie mal etwas bergauf fährt, dass sie dann ungewollt schaltet wenn sie die Griffe etwas mehr belastet etc. Daher tendiere ich auch eher zu einer normalen Schaltung.


Eins vor weg, ich bin kein Freund von gripshift ....
Aber ungewollt schalten mit der sram dürfte extrem unwahrscheinlich sein ...


----------



## Macjackson (10. März 2019)

Das beruhigt mich jetzt schonmal alles. Ich denke mal, dann wird es entweder ein WOOM oder ein KU, einfach weil ich jetzt schon einige Erfahrungen mit den Rädern gesammelt habe. Die Möglichkeit großer Abfahrten und Auffahrten mit Seilbahn gibt es in unserer Region "leider" nicht. Von daher denke ich es tendiert stark zum WOOM, abgehalten hatte mich bis jetzt die Gripshift aber das scheint ja auch kein allzu großes Problem darzustellen. Und im Wiederverkauf sind die (zur Zeit jedenfalls) absolut unschlagbar, vermutlich bis was neues kommt . Die Islas finde ich grundsätzlich auch interessant, da schreckt mich allerdings der offenbar reine Onlinevertrieb ab. Das ist dann immer mit zusätzlichem Aufwand verbunden, falls es doch nicht das richtige ist oder irgendwas nicht passt.


----------



## Bikelovers (21. März 2019)

Meine Kinder fahren beide ein Woom, die Große Woom4.
Sie kommt damit super klar und hatte mit dem Gripshift nie Probleme  

Ich habe gerade von einer neuen Schweizer Marke gelesen
Naloo Bikes!

Kennt die Jemand und kann berichten?

Optisch finde ich die nicht den Kracher, sehen qualitativ und preislich aber interessant aus. 
Die Rahmengeometrie überrascht mich etwas.
16 Zoll werden ab 93cm angegeben, 20 Zoll ab 1,05m und 24 Zoll ab 1,15m. 
Kommt mir merkwürdig vor...


----------



## Macjackson (21. März 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Meine Kinder fahren beide ein Woom, die Große Woom4.
> Sie kommt damit super klar und hatte mit dem Gripshift nie Probleme
> 
> Ich habe gerade von einer neuen Schweizer Marke gelesen
> ...



Das hängt von der Geometrie des Rahmens ab. 20" ist ja nur die Laufradgröße. Als Update: ich war mit meiner Kleinen am Wochenende Fahrräder probieren. Sie ist 1,11 m die Wooms 20" geben an ab 1,15 m. Man hat bei ihr gesehen, dass das viel zu groß für sie war. Sie ist mit dem Fahrrad nicht zurecht gekommen. Dann waren wir beim KU Bike Händler, da hat sie ein KU 20" S ausprobiert und es lief. Es hat gut gepasst, anscheinend weil das Oberrohr kürzer ist. Das haben wir jetzt auch gekauft. Das bestätigt im Grunde genommen, dass das Kind das Rad unbedingt probefahren muß (vor allem bei dem Preis) um zu schauen ob die auch Dinger passen. Daher auch meine Vorbehalte gegen reine Onlineangebote...


----------



## Bikelovers (21. März 2019)

Mit den Laufrädern ist mir bewusst 
Ich stelle mir die Räder dennoch unproportiniert bzw. sehr Mountainbike-lastig vor, 29er Prinzip.

Mit dem Woom4 überrascht mich  
Meine Tochter hat es mit ca. 1,07m/1,08xm bekommen.
Mit dem Kubike habt ihr aber auch eine super Wahl getroffen. Ich schwanke auch nachwievor stets zwischen beiden Marken.


----------



## Macjackson (21. März 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Mit den Laufrädern ist mir bewusst
> Ich stelle mir die Räder dennoch unproportiniert bzw. sehr Mountainbike-lastig vor, 29er Prinzip.
> 
> Mit dem Woom4 überrascht mich
> ...



Mountainbikelastig ist es definitiv... Aber wenn sie gut mit klar kommt, soll es mir recht sein. Das Woom war ihr definitiv zu groß. Sattel war bis unten und an den Lenker, selbst beim besten Willen und ranholen, ist sie nicht drann gekommen.


----------



## carlgustav_1 (22. März 2019)

Bikelovers schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir die Räder dennoch unproportiniert bzw. sehr Mountainbike-lastig vor, 29er Prinzip.


... hat man jetzt so, macht zb. Vpace doch auch... selbst Cannondale hats kapiert, wir sind hier sehr zeitig auf ein 24er Cannondale Quick umgestiegen, dank kurzer kurbel und kräftig abgesenktem Tretlager kein Problem. Cheers, Martin


----------

